# Foalnappers!



## Pitter Patter (May 2, 2021)

Foalnappers! I am starting to get discouraged. Every day is a new surprise, that's for sure. Went out to feed this morning and found Snicker's foal (Jasper) standing OUTSIDE the nursery stall with a different mare. He was with our feral pony (Patches). I had noted our other mare's behavior and we kept them apart for the most part. At first we didn't know what exactly had happened and it was a complete fiasco correcting the situation. We slipped Jasper out with us so he wouldn't get hurt. Brought them together in our dog yard and let them sped the day together without the others so they could bond again. Seems to have worked so far. Took Snickers a couple of hours to allow him to nurse again. How did it happen, you ask? Upon review of our camera footage, at about 3 am Jasper was sleeping soundly next to the gate. His little legs managed to end up underneath and then he panicked. All the minis panicked and he ended up on the other side with the others. It was truly a blessing he didn't get hurt by the gate or the other horses! While I wasn't happy with the situation, I was relieved Patches at least protected her from Volt and Pepper. We just had to convince her it wasn't her baby! Throughout this mess, Volt was trying to breed Snickers as she is in heat.


----------



## Dragon Hill (May 3, 2021)

What a traumatic experience for all of you! I'm so glad no was injured and Snickers took him back.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 3, 2021)

Getting in the midst of "herd dynamic" can be dangerous! So glad it all ended well.
Gosh, the little guy doesn't appear to be such a trouble maker!


----------



## Willow Flats (May 3, 2021)

Yikes! On the bright side, sounds like your Volt must be feeling a lot better these days. Wasn't too long ago he wouldn't have had the energy for those shenanigans!


----------



## MBENES (May 3, 2021)

I'm glad it ended well for all and the little one didn't get hurt.


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 4, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Yikes! On the bright side, sounds like your Volt must be feeling a lot better these days. Wasn't too long ago he wouldn't have had the energy for those shenanigans!


Very true!


----------



## Pitter Patter (May 4, 2021)

MBENES said:


> I'm glad it ended well for all and the little one didn't get hurt.


Me too! Pretty close quarters too. All I can say is I am learning a lot!!


----------

